# Help with Eclipse ESN code for cassette deck



## wurgerd9 (Mar 22, 2013)

Hey everyone...

Picked up an Eclipse 4421 Cassette deck and 5122 12 disc changer used today (out of a junkyard car). I am guessing the era on these is late 90s or so? The deck is very clean and appears little used. I put power to it and the display showed SEC and then DISC and it stays on DISC now. It did accept a cassette and ejected it cleanly but of course it won't power up because of the ESN security thing. Since it is cassette, I obviously can't insert a CD. There had to be some way for a person who bought this as a stand alone unit (no changer) to be able to key in a code with the number keys or something like that. I have done an internet search and can't come up with anything. There is a number I can call on the HU, but I am not the registered owner so they may not help me? I'd love to make this thing work - any suggestions? BTW, i found an internet reference to holding the 6 and AM/FM keys down for 10 seconds, and this did nothing.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

It's old enough now they probably won't care. And with a CD changer connected you can use that and insert a CD as the key CD.


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

United Radio still unlocks them. They don't care if your the registered owner unless it stolen. These old units can't always be unlocked.


----------

